# Best Buy CEO: Slingbox most underrated product he sells



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

From USA Today (_*emphasis*_ added):


> The set-top box, _*owned by the Dish Network*_, starts at $179.99, connects to your TV and enables you to watch shows anywhere there's an Internet connection - via phone, tablet or computer. Dunn calls it "undersung."
> 
> "I know it's not brand-new technology," he says. But "wherever I go in the world, it's with me - on my phone, my tablet, my computer, my son's dorm room - it's like the greatest thing."
> 
> With the _*Slingbox connected to his DirecTV*_ in Minneapolis, he watched a recent Minnesota Vikings football game while on a business trip in Boston. He and his kids followed the action together via a Skype session on his computer discussing the game. "It's not 'I'm going to use my technology,' it's a constant part of it, minute by minute."


Of course, "he says is three weeks out of every month." But both satellite companies got a plug in the article.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Don't confuse mention with plugging.

If you're swayed by the fact that Mr. Dunn subscribes to DIRECTV or that one of his favorite products is a stepchild of DISH Network, I suppose it might appear to be a plug.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Anytime Dish and DirecTV both get a favorable mention in one article on another subject in_ USA Today_, whatever you call it, it is all good.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:scratch: :whatdidid


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Look, I agree. I think my slingbox is great and I think my nomad is great, and they're great for two different reasons... and I'm very lucky to be able to have both.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Look, I agree. I think my slingbox is great and I think my nomad is great, and they're great for two different reasons... and I'm very lucky to be able to have both.


^^^^^ Yeah....what he said +1 (haven't done that in a long time) ^^^^^^


----------



## rcastle (Jan 12, 2009)

Vulkano - does what slingbox does, only less costly


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

rcastle said:


> Vulkano - does what slingbox does, only less costly


While I've heard no serious criticism of the Vulkano equipment, the Sling Adapter from Dish ViP722/722(k) has been free for awhile. But generally Vulkano equipment is cheaper than a Slingbox Pro, though it hasn't been mentioned by the CEO of Best Buy.


----------

